# Weber Whitefish



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok so I am looking to catch some whitefish on the Weebs for the smoker and am just looking for lures/tactics that you all have found that work the best. I don't care about the trout, just the whitefish. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Any small bead head nymph like a flashback pheasant tail, w.d. 40, or rainbow warrior seems to be the perfect ticket for the ugly suckers on the weber when I'm fly fishing. Fish it 8-12 inches off the bottom through the runs and pockets and you should do just fine. 

I hear they are awesome smoked. Never tried to eat them myself.....


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

How would a Non-fly fisher go about catching them?


----------



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

ajwildcat said:


> How would a Non-fly fisher go about catching them?


Cherry Bombs...................Ok just a joke


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ajwildcat said:


> How would a Non-fly fisher go about catching them?


Back in the day, my father and I would overturn rocks and find caddis fly larvae. The larger ones can be hooked up on a 12 or 14 hook and then drifted slowly through deep holes. We caught whitefish (and trout) hand over fist doing this. We used to call the larvae "rock rollers".

If you can't find caddis larvae and you probably can't right now, I bet a waxworm would work almost as well. Just be aware of any applicable AFL regulations.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

ajwildcat said:


> How would a Non-fly fisher go about catching them?


I make a seine from window screen. 
Get in the river and hold the seine down stream from you. 
Use your feet to stir the bottom up.
Catch the insects in the seine and use them for bait.
You should catch a lot of Hellgrammites.
These are the best thing that I have ever used to catch White Fish with, when fishing with a spinning rod.
Use a small hook and enough sinker weight to get down to the bottom.
Drift through deep pools and you should do well. If you are not catching anything, move and try again.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

We have hellgrammites in Utah?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Old timers call stoneflies hellgrammites and it has caught on to some of the younger folks. 
You can still drift nymphs (flies) with your spinning outfits. Just set it up with a bobber and split shot and let if drift through the runs and holes. That's all fly fishermen with indicators are doing.


----------

